# Best Generator??



## silverbullet (Jul 20, 2007)

I am in the market for a new generator for my hunting camp, i want the most quiet generator that i can find, but i do not know much about generators, any advice???


----------



## cerich (Jul 20, 2007)

most quiet, most money and arguably the most reliable Honda...

But dang they are expensive!


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jul 20, 2007)

cerich said:


> most quiet, most money and arguably the most reliable Honda...
> 
> But dang they are expensive!



Honda or Onan but you can by two with a briggs motor with their super quiet exhaust system for the same price with more power.Just depends on how much you want to spend.


----------



## Lead Poison (Jul 20, 2007)

Anything but a Coleman...worst generator ever made.

Buy a Honda.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 20, 2007)

I am buying one of these:

http://www.duropower.com/item.asp?PID=154&FID=2&level=1

The noise level is the same as the Honda at 63 dBA and I can buy 4 of them for the same price!


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jul 20, 2007)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I am buying one of these:
> 
> http://www.duropower.com/item.asp?PID=154&FID=2&level=1
> 
> The noise level is the same as the Honda at 63 dBA and I can buy 4 of them for the same price!



Let us know how that Duropower engine performs.


----------



## Mr W. (Jul 20, 2007)

Honda I have had a honda 1000 for 9 years now. Use it fishing, cmaping, home, and at work. looks like a bomb has hit it but still cranks on first pull if it don't i start checking for gas or oil. I tell ya we have put this thing trough heck. If you check around you can find one for $600 to $700 and worth evry penny. (they are not expesive for no reason)


----------



## Davexx1 (Jul 24, 2007)

Honda and Yamaha are very good, very durable, etc.  Onan is also good and is what is in many motorhomes.  It is very important to get one that is rated for continuous use.

I don't know what your power needs are, but be sure to buy one that is adequate for your use.  Electric start is a great feature that you need.  Also, be sure to buy one that will run all night long on a tank of gas.  No fun to run out of gas and power in the middle of the night.  You could rig an large capacity fuel tank to it.

If you could find a used Onan out of a motorhome, that would be a good hunt camp rig.

Dave1


----------



## groundhawg (Jul 24, 2007)

Silverbullet,

Take a look at this one......

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=125168

Price has been reduced to just $300.00 and it has the extra large/quiet muffler already added to the system.


----------



## whchunter (Sep 13, 2007)

*GEN*



Lead Poison said:


> Anything but a Coleman...worst generator ever made.
> 
> Buy a Honda.




I saw a coleman with a Yamaha motor. Think it would be good? Did you have trouble with the motor or generator?


----------



## PHIL M (Sep 13, 2007)

I just bought a Honda EU300IS, love it! Extremely quiet! Powers my camper ac, camp lights, fan all at the same time. Have to turn the ac off to run the microwave oven though. Not a big deal.


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 13, 2007)

Lead Poison said:


> Anything but a Coleman...worst generator ever made.
> 
> Buy a Honda.



I have a Coleman with a honda eng,, it's been great for 3 years now.. and I bought it used


----------



## boneboy96 (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought a Makita G6101R...a powerhouse w/ elec. start...big and heavy but it'll take care of 2 or 3 campers at the deer camp at the same time!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 14, 2007)

my coleman has given me several years of good service but i only use it to run my bowfishing lights. most bowfishermen agree that the honda is the apex as far as service and low noise level. just can't put out that much green to cover with blood and mud!!!


----------



## whchunter (Sep 14, 2007)

*??????????*



whchunter said:


> I saw a coleman with a Yamaha motor. Think it would be good? Did you have trouble with the motor or generator?



Please Respond to Question.


----------



## Bowfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

We have seen everything under the sun while bowfishing, the Honda EU is hands down the quietest and most reliable genny out there, the 6500 EU you can run fully loaded and carry on a normal conversation standing right next to it.  They are unreal but expensive.


----------



## Paddlevan (Sep 22, 2007)

HONDA EU series .. mine is a100i ..Shoulda got the 2000i
wife can pick it up and start it when I'm not at home


----------



## MOTS (Sep 23, 2007)

whchunter said:


> I saw a coleman with a Yamaha motor. Think it would be good? Did you have trouble with the motor or generator?



Coleman is nothing more than a company that slaps their name on other companies products. From Fleetwood campers to Igloo coolers. The generator is probably a Yamaha with the Coleman sticker on it to boost sales. I guess it all started with their super reliable gas lanterns and stoves that drew such a following of outdoors enthusiast thinking if other items had the Coleman brand on it, it had to be a good product. Now it's on about everything that has to do with being outdoors.


----------

